
Show HN: KarateClub a Python library for unsupervised machine learning on graphs - benitorosenberg
https://github.com/benedekrozemberczki/karateclub
======
chrisMyzel
would anyone please explain a practical non scientific example what one could
do with this project given a arbitrary and complex graph being fed as an input

~~~
benitorosenberg
I am the OP.

A few examples:

1\. DeepWalk: You have the social network of users and for some of them their
age. You want to predict the missing age values so that You are able to design
a good targeted marketing campaign. The solution that DeepWalk gives: Learn a
node level embedding, learn to predict the age based on the embedding, make a
prediction for the missing users.

2\. Graph2Vec: You have the molecules of hundred thousands of materials. You
know that some of them is a carcinogen, while others are not. How can you
predict whether a molecule is a carcinogen? The solution that Graph2Vec gives:
Learn a graph level embedding, learn to predict the carcinogen / not
carcinogen target and predict whether a molecule with unknown status is a
carcinogen or not.

------
Chris2048
The tutorial link is fake

~~~
benitorosenberg
Is dead. Dead does not mean fake.

~~~
Chris2048
Dead implies it was once a valid URL, but url is:

[https://github.com/benedekrozemberczki/karateclub/blob/maste...](https://github.com/benedekrozemberczki/karateclub/blob/master/link_here)

the "link_here" text leads me to believe this is placeholder text in a fake
URL that was intended to be replaced by a real one.

